# Ferris Bueller Coughing/Sneezing Sounds from E-mu Emulator II



## zepking (Apr 27, 2022)

Does anyone know where to get the coughing/sneezing sounds from the E-mu Emulator II in Ferris Bueller? Do they come with the Arturia E-mu Emulator II? I can't seem to find them if so.


----------



## SandChannel (Apr 27, 2022)

Was that an actual sample that came with the E-mu? I just assumed that they made the "sample" for the movie seeing as how it is a sampler and all.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 27, 2022)

That was no preset. They likely either sampled it in themselves or just added it as foley in the mix of the movie


----------



## Dr.Quest (Apr 27, 2022)

Surely you can find a better way of calling in sick then that? Maybe toss a few Covid Ventilator sounds in there.


----------



## zepking (Apr 27, 2022)

John Hughes was one of the greatest


----------



## Zedcars (Apr 27, 2022)

https://wavlist.com/wav/fbdo-playsick.wav


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (May 4, 2022)

zepking said:


> Does anyone know where to get the coughing/sneezing sounds from the E-mu Emulator II in Ferris Bueller? Do they come with the Arturia E-mu Emulator II? I can't seem to find them if so.


Ok you are being watched now, dont even think about calling in sick.


----------



## zepking (May 4, 2022)

Anytime I show the emulator Ii to anyone via Arturia, they wanna hear the ferris Bueller sounds.... surely they aren't the only humans who think like this?


----------



## el-bo (May 4, 2022)

zepking said:


> Anytime I show the emulator Ii to anyone via Arturia, they wanna hear the ferris Bueller sounds.... surely they aren't the only humans who think like this?


Presuming the Arturia version has sample import, perhaps try making your own to see how close you can get.


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (May 5, 2022)

zepking said:


> Anytime I show the emulator Ii to anyone via Arturia, they wanna hear the ferris Bueller sounds.... surely they aren't the only humans who think like this?


True, but why not getting that Ferrari instead to show off, may be easier to acquire.
Okpunchme.


----------



## zepking (May 5, 2022)

el-bo said:


> Presuming the Arturia version has sample import, perhaps try making your own to see how close you can get.


I have no idea on how to do that


----------



## doctoremmet (May 5, 2022)

Manual: 



https://downloads.arturia.net/products/emulator-ii-v/manual/emulator-II-v_Manual_1_0_1_EN.pdf


----------

